# Dealing with sharks



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Where I'll do most of my paddling is known for a reasonable size population of Bull Sharks, with a little bit of research I've worked out to deal with them. Before each paddle I'll simply rub down all my exposed skin with a paste of bird's eye chilli.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

I think all the sh.t in water water after I see one puts them off :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think the chilli will put them off, but the bastards will know about it if they bite me!!!! :lol:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

A little bit of chilli rubbed on meat tenderises it quite nicely. :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Look on the bright side Shayned if you last longer than 15 mins at least you will have a new PB.

Besides, thats why I like my Tandem, with a bit of luck they will get the other bastard first 

 fishing Russ


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Billybob said:


> A little bit of chilli rubbed on meat tenderises it quite nicely. :lol:


You always know the right thing to say BillyBob


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all,with all the talk about sharks on the forum lately i would like to put something out there and perhaps any USA yakfishers might be able to help me.I wonder if it is possible to obtain a hand held tazor (like the american coppers use) and whether we could adapt a smaller Lower voltage unit (say 90 volts) and be about the size of a airator and have that as a portable deterent to carry on our kayaks. Could this work as well as a shark shield/ 
Any thoughts would be good.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

wearebeingwatched said:


> I wonder if it is possible to obtain a hand held tazor (like the american coppers use)


WABW if jaws had his mouth open next to me I would rather have my paddle, as I feel I could get instantly on the plane with that incentive; whereas in fright might zap myself in an awkard spot with a tazor :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Shayned, good thinking, I'll have to try it. However, after rubbing down exposed skin with chilli, I suggest you wash your hands well. Especially before you empty your bladder. Sensitive parts of the body do not appreciate the effect from chilli and it can remain on hands for quite some time.

And those sharks you have trouble with. I guess if you get attacked by a number of them and manage to escape and you tell us on the forum, we can say, "That's a heap of bull . . . sharks!" (Do they come in herds?)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Drifting along in Coal & Candle Ck this afternoon with my croc clad feet in the water it occured to me that I was softplastic fishing for bull sharks. Fortunately no hookups, or even nibbles


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Peril said:


> Drifting along in Coal & Candle Ck this afternoon with my croc clad feet in the water it occured to me that I was softplastic fishing for bull sharks. Fortunately no hookups, or even nibbles


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol:

First time I heard a fisherman glad he didnt' get any bites!


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Ha! I've already had two close encounters wading in the pine river. Had one clear the water about 100 metres away from me while it was busting up some mullet, funnily enough I nearly cleared the water as well. 
Just recently I lost track of the time and the conditions, you know how it goes, just one more cast, just one more cast ect., I was chest deep and a long way from dry land when there was a big boil just below the surface about 20 feet away, turned to cast and saw a nice triangular fin just break the surface for a moment. At that point I noticed how late it was, that is, getting towards twilight and how much the run had picked up and especially how murky the water was starting to get. Actually part of the murkiness was probably a bit my fault right at that point in time!  I gotta tell you that was one of my longest walks back to shore that I can recall. All it would have taken was a little bit of flotsom to have bumped into my leg on the way back and I would have screamed like a girl and/or made the river look like Bondi Beach again. :lol: 
Actually now that I think about it this kayak caper looks pretty bloody safe.

Troppo,
I hear you on the chilli, its a mistake you don't make more than twice I can tell you!!!!!


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

shayned said:


> I hear you on the chilli, its a mistake you don't make more than twice I can tell you!!!!!


I was at a BBQ of a friends and they was cutting chilli of the meat and he went to the bathroom and all you could here was a scream like a little girl coming out of there.......he had washed his hands but just a quick flick under the water after cutting the chilli........ten mins with his tackle under a running tap fixed it.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: poor bugga, what a way to ruin a pleasant afternoon bbq.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Magicrik said:


> shayned said:
> 
> 
> > I hear you on the chilli, its a mistake you don't make more than twice I can tell you!!!!!
> ...


Similar to a family friend who thought he'd earn some extra money picking chillies over the holidays. They pick the chillies while wearing these thick rubber gloves, so their hands don't get burnt. Anyway, he's been picking for a few hours and got the urge, so he retired behind a nearby tree, dropped his pants AND FORGOT TO TAKE OFF THE RUBBER GLOVES  

Apparently it took a lot of skin off


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

And try explaining that to the wife. :lol:


----------

